# Update on kitten



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

This morning i kindly recieved an update and some pics of the kitten we have reserved, we still have another 3 or 4 weeks before we get him and time is going to pass so slowly i know it lol, still we know the saying " all good things to those that wait" hope you like the pics...........Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow, how very very pretty, yes the wait must be awful, but he will soon be here....,,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely markings chris that must make him about 10 weeks old?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, i think he is now about 10 weeks old yes. and so the breeder tells me is a right bunch of mischief so him and Oz will get on well hahahaha...........Chris


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

He is absolutely stunning! Are you sure he is a boy cos he loooooks far too pretty! lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous :001_wub: I think Maine Coon kittens always seem to have a slightly bemused expression


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

He's gorgeous,its awful when time drags when we're looking forward to something,never mind sure he'll be worth the wait


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Hi Jen, i think he is now about 10 weeks old yes. and so the breeder tells me is a right bunch of mischief so him and Oz will get on well hahahaha...........Chris


it will be great for ozzy to have a companion his own size (when he grows up that is).
have you got a name for him yet?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> it will be great for ozzy to have a companion his own size (when he grows up that is).
> have you got a name for him yet?


nothing final yet Jen lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: sure I cant interest you in a trade for a silver or another red lump :sneaky2: both very well behaved & love being groomed Singing:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww he looks full of beans and looks like he is going to keep you on your toes for sure chris lol


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

There are so many little stunners around here. Hope the wait is over before too long :thumbsup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

stunning kitten so cute


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Aww he looks full of beans and looks like he is going to keep you on your toes for sure chris lol


Hi Kelly not spoken to you in ages.....i hope your well and keep up all that fantastic work you do hon, anyway the kitten is out of the same bloodline as our Ozzy so if thats anything to go by then we are in for some fun lol, ...best wishes to you........Chris..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He is stunning! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Hes stunning!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy went to the vet this morning for his booster jab and check up..he weighs just over 18lbs and is still growing lol they couldnt weigh him on their cat scales they had to use the dog scales, they were shocked at the size of him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Ozzy went to the vet this morning for his booster jab and check up..he weighs just over 18lbs and is still growing lol they couldnt weigh him on their cat scales they had to use the dog scales, they were shocked at the size of him


that sounds familiar chris lol


----------

